# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  CF9 / SpreadSheet date de cration

## Renand

Bonjour .. content de trouver un espace CF ici :

Voil je gnre des fichiers XLS  partir des fonctions ddis dans CF9. Il se trouve que je ne parviens par gnrer un fichier dont la date de cration est remplie.

il est possible de lire les donnes via la fonction spreadsheetInfo(), mais impossible d'ajouter une date manuellement via spreadsheetAddInfo()

une ide ?

Merci

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

Si CF ne donne pas cette possibilit. Il est toujours possible de modifier cette date grce  la classe SummaryInformation de la bibliothque POI de la fondation Apache.

CF utilise trs probablement cette bibliothque (poi*.jar) pour grer les fonctions et les tags lis  spreadsheet.

----------


## Renand

bonjour, 
merci pour la piste.
Je n'ai pas encore explorer ce genre de bibliothque.

C'est compliqu  installer ?
Dans l'urgence j'ai utiliser le champs MANAGER pour stocker ce qu'il me fallait.

merci 

PS : Vannes / Ploeren, tonnant de trouver un dveloppeur CF dans le coin  ::):

----------


## jowo

Tout est dj install. Mais il faut instancier des classe Java.

Sinon on peut essayer ceci



```

```

PS:

----------


## Renand

merci je vais tester a.
Bonne journe

----------


## Renand

> Tout est dj install. Mais il faut instancier des 
> <cfset info["CREATEDATETIME"] = CreateDateTime(2010, 11, 25, 10, 20, 30)>


Pour a c'est idem, au retour CREATIONDATE reste empty.

Je vais voir avec la classe java.
merci

----------


## jowo

Pour la solution Java, cherche SummaryInformation dans la javadoc POI.

En Java, je peux aussi t'aider

----------


## Renand

merci je vais essayer de me faire un test case avec la librairie.

----------

